# One of our other breedeing ventures



## Bob Wellenstein (Jul 8, 2006)

I just found Lynn had this photo on the screen, breeding Morgan Horses is another "hobby" - the foal is about 4 weeks old and will shed out to be the same color as mom


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, really beautiful. What are the names?


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2006)

I love horses, I used to ride...I miss it very much. 
Morgans have always been a favorite. I remember going to visit a barn in Vermont when I was very young. 

They must keep you very busy, Bob!


----------



## silence882 (Jul 9, 2006)

So what is a Morgan horse, anyway?

--Stephen


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jul 9, 2006)

The mare is SMS Christina, the foal unnamed.

A Morgan horse is a breed founded on a stallion named Figure but more commonly known by his long time owner Justin Morgan, that lived in the late 18th century in Vermont. Known as a very versatile breed that could outpull larger horses and still win the local races, and be spirited enough to be a Sunday Park horse, very hardy and yet gracefully beautiful, they became the most noted Northern mounts in the Civil War, and when the Army decided it needed to develope a superior cavalry mount they set up a Morgan breeding program in Vermont, which was later taken over by UVM.

The Morgan Horse - And so it was that God looked with compassion upon the new and struggling nation, and He said "I will give thee builders a companion who will lift up their burdens and lift up their hearts and refresh their weariness with his beauty." And it came to pass that he set in their midst, a small and sturdy horse of fiery spirit, powerful and strong but gentle, with lines etched in matchless beauty, so that even as he eased their burdens, their eyes beheld in wonder his grace and symmetry of form, and they could find no flaw in him and neither could they name his origin. The builders and the horse wrought well together and a new nation was born and they called her name America. The horse was Justin Morgan given by God to the Nation thru a humble schoolmaster; this day enthroned in the hearts of men so that his Name shall endure forever, and he shall tread the golden trail of ages, side by side with man, and it shall be said of him that he helped build America. by Edna E. Tisdale


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 9, 2006)

Very beautiful!

thanks


----------



## silence882 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow, cool history, thanks.

--Stephen


----------

